# ONR in mobile valeting...



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

what's your guys views on this subject...ONR in mobile valeting...is it viable and do-able to do this?
pros and cons on the subject please :thumb:


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd say it definitely has its place in valeting  I don't think I would like to rely on it solely though.

Perfect for times when you maybe don't have access to power and don't want to run a generator like in a multi story etc. Also good for regularly maintained cars which aren't massively dirty. 

I personally wouldn't like to use it on heavily soiled cars though and would say that the end the results in cases like this would be much better with a traditional wash method


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I would have thought that ONR would be ideal for all sorts of tasks, being
that it's so versatile. One bottle of ONR could probably replace several
different products, depending upon how well maintained the cars are to begin 
with. If you're doing more than just regular washing in maintenance, go for it. 
As a less water wash it's also ideal for the winter, though do be careful that 
you use enough water to fully dissolve any salt that might be present.

A combination of ONR and GC HoseFree Ecowash (HFE) could be a winning
formula requiring much less water to be carried around. An ONR pre-spray,
at 32:1 ahead of an HFE wash, with ONR as a QD could be used for the cars 
carrying even caked-on mud. Allow both products time to do their work.
No 2bm is required for either product, it's just wasteful on all levels. 

Both products can stand fairly hefty dilution rates so they give good VFM. 
ONR at 64:1 will happily clean glass and can be used on windscreens. You 
can use it for dampening wax applicators and as clay-bar lubrication too.
In most cleaning situations ONR will be my first go-to product. I wouldn't
be without it!

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I beleive Scottwax on Autopia has been using ONR for many years and Garry Dean (Autogeeks) is now moving to a similar product to ONR


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Of course it will stand up - there are plenty of outfits some of them very reputable which make a good living from waterless or rinseless products.

Of course there may be some jobs that it may not be up to but I imagine unless you are catering for farmers all the time etc these should be few and far between.

I use waterless options a lot - never damaged a vehicle, never had a complaint infact quite the opposite.

Sometimes things can be overthought and faffed over IMHO


----------



## Lazy-Moose (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes and no. In Summer, yes, in winter no.

But having a small pressure washer to give a very quick once over to remove the heavy crud before ONR'ing should be more than adequate. I tested a lot of different setups and scenarios when I was looking into starting my own mobile valeting business (which I decided against in the end), and my best solution was to run a pressure washer quickly to remove the heavy stuff, then proceed with the ONR. Being quick with the pressure washer saves tons of water, I got it down to under 20 litres to pressure wash the whole car, and I am talking baked on mud and salt and all kinds in the middle of the countryside.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i do use ONR alot more now, but i still think it would struggle with a car thats not been washed for 6 months+

of course it works wonder on cleaner cars, i use it alot on my rs. but for valeting, i dont think it would work


----------

